
Ask HN: Best solution to manage early startup tasks? - hartator
We are currently a small team (around 5 people) and we use mostly GitHub issues and emails to keep track of our work. We like GitHub issues a lot, but we end up using it also for not-coding related work. Any ideas to improve on that?
======
dozzie
Why do you think using ticket system for non-programming tasks is a problem?

